# Kaia Kush- Apothecary Wins Can Cup, where can I get seeds?



## Fadeux (Dec 9, 2007)

Kaia Kush by Apothecary won the sativa cup in 07. Im wondering if anyone knows where to find these seeds? Will it be a while before they gain momentum?


----------

